# Hsinying Dragon "Peggy"AM/AOS



## orchid527 (Jun 28, 2012)

AM 81 points awarded in March. Just got the bill.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 28, 2012)

Damn! Nice! (PS. Welcome to the forum)


----------



## Hera (Jun 29, 2012)

Super! Congrats on the award.


----------



## fbrem (Jun 29, 2012)

stunning, that's just the type of green and white I've been wanting. Nice


----------



## emydura (Jun 29, 2012)

Just wonderful. Congratulations.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 29, 2012)

Congratulations, and welcome to Slippertalk!


----------



## John M (Jun 29, 2012)

Verrrrrrry nice! Congratulations!


----------



## paphreek (Jun 30, 2012)

congratulations!


----------



## Shiva (Jun 30, 2012)

Lovely! It can take me several years to kill this kind of paphs, but I will:sob:


----------



## fbrem (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh, I just realized that you're a new member, welcome from Memphis TN. What parts of So. IN are you from? my partner is from Greenville, Floyds Knobs, (she doesn't grow orchids though). Very pretty area with lots of cool local goods. Turtle Run Winery and Capriole goat cheeses are some of my favorite things in the world. Anyway nice to have you here.

Forrest


----------



## orchid527 (Jun 30, 2012)

We live about 20 minutes north of Bloomington, just about where the hilly area begins. Yes, there are actually hills in Indiana, but I doubt if any are more than 400 ft tall. Mike


----------



## PaphGuy (Jun 30, 2012)

Excellent....lovely color and shape.


----------



## paphioboy (Jul 1, 2012)

Very nice greeny! welcome to ST


----------



## Ruth (Jul 1, 2012)

Lovely, I like green paphs. Welcome


----------



## W. Beetus (Jul 1, 2012)

Very nice blooms! Great shape and color!


----------



## John M (Jul 5, 2012)

I keep coming back to admire these flowers. This is really a very spectacular clone. You're very lucky to have this and you've grown and bloomed it beautifully! In my mind, it's perfect!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 5, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## orchid527 (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words. I'm really just learning to grow paphs and I appreciate the positive comments from more experienced growers. This forum seems to be a good place to learn. Mike


----------

